# Unorthodox/Orthodox stance, stick vs empty.



## variance (Oct 27, 2006)

while training between stances. I find that in empty hand I always seem to trend or gravitate towards southpaw or unorthodox stance (right lead)  while with my stick, I tend to be better and more dexterious with my left hand and a left stance and my gravitations towards left/right leads are about equal but i seem to prefer having my weapon in my left then in my right.  is this uncharacteristic? or normal.


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 27, 2006)

From what I've seen as an instructor its quite normal.  I'm cross body dominant (left handed right eyed) which makes me behave light a righty most of the time.  I am however very comfortable as a lefty.  The link is in the footwork.  The triangular stepping used in FMA allows us to do whats worse for our opponent.  I will say this though, a southpaw will have significant advantages against anyone not experienced in fighting against southpaws.  

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2006)

Training in the FMA sure improves one's ambidexterity, I'll say that!


----------

